# **2017 Crusader Lite 30BH Excellent Condition**



## dcs99% (Sep 19, 2016)

2017 Crusader Lite 30bh in excellent condition. Has two slides and double bunk bed set up in the rear with it's on restroom. Very clean trailer, original owner, used just a handful of times taking the kids to water parks only reason for selling is simply don't use it enough 27k OBO 979-479-034one


----------

